# Tips for buying a second hand TT 2.0 FSI



## alexf (Nov 1, 2009)

I am new to this forum, I need some help and tips of what I have to check when buying a TT 2.0 Fsi. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can't help with that but welcome to the forum


----------

